# pink or yellow color on monitor



## TCKC2 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 4-yr old Sony VAIO pc.Mdl# VGC-RB41P with a LCD Monitor Mdl # HDM-HS73. I'm having problems with the monitor having a Pink screen. I went into the monitor menu to adjust it out,which partially worked. After trying it out, the screen turned a yellow tinge. The only way to partially read it is to go into monitor menu and turn it to GAMMA 3. My graphics card is a Intel(R) 82915G/GV/91GL. Could the card be bad? I tried useing my wife's DELL laptop and downloading the color profile onto a memory stick and I put it on the PC. The monitor screen colors did not change at all. I do not know where to go now. Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

That's kind of funny (not your problem the coincidence), I have one of those monitors too. I paid dearly for that thing about 6 or 7 years ago. I believe they were something like $650.00 back then. The only problem I have with it is the on/off button.

Troubleshoot the monitor first:

1.	Check to see if any of the pins are broken, bent or missing on the monitor cable; there should be 15 pins (3 rows of 5).
2.	Make sure the monitor cable is “tightly” connected to both the monitor and PC.
3.	Check the monitor cable for breaks, these usually occur close to either end near the actual PC or Monitor connection. With the PC on, squeeze and gently move the monitor cable in various spots near the PC and Monitor connector. Watch for color changes or lines & picture disappearance.
4.	Hook the monitor up to your wife’s laptop and see if the colors are correct. If they are correct on her laptop the monitor and cable are good.

#4 above will be a very important factor. Also, if possible, do you have a secondary monitor that can be hooked up to the PC in question? It doesn’t have to be an LCD or anything super special. You are just trying to narrow down the cause of the issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try the monitor with another PC and try another cable but I would say you're Onboard graphics is failing.


----------



## TCKC2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for thr info. I connected my wife's mini laptop to the monitor, on my PC and the monitor was doing the samething. I assume the monitor is bad. Will and brand new monitor work with my VAIO, and be compatible with my graphics card,or will I have to by a new card too? Thanks Again


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and you are welcome.

The only thing you really have to watch for when getting a new monitor is the connector to the PC. There are different types of video cards with different types of outputs.

You need to make sure you get a monitor that has a standard VGA 15-pin connector on it. This can be named by resellers in a few ways, but the most common are "Standard VGA", "VGA HD-15", "DSUB" or DSUB-15". I'm sure there are more names for it too.

If you do not want to switch out your video card or find an adapter, you will need to avoid the monitors with the connector types DVI, MDP, HD-SDI, DVI-I, DVI-D, and HDMI.

Please note that they do manufacture monitors that support two or more types of input. You may be able to find one that has VGA HD-15 and DVI support. In which case it is okay because it supports your card too.

Thanks and good luck shopping!

PS: Did you do the cable test and check the pins on the cable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes a new monitor will work with your Vaio. 
Upper end LCD's have DVI & VGA output and many of the lower end units use VGA only
If you're using the Onboard graphics you will use the VGA connection on the Monitor. 
If you have a dedicated graphics card, you can use DVI connection (preferable) if the monitor has one or you can use VGA.


----------

